# foreign in my own skin...



## Satriales (Oct 30, 2007)

anyone feel like they dont belong in their bodies? ever see your hands out of your peripherals and not realize they are yours? or have to move them just to be sure....


----------



## zoie (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes I have and still do at times feel this way. I try not to focus so much on my body because it does seem creepy, especially looking in the mirror, like that is me?!?!?!?!? (sigh) Well just know that you are not alone in your feeling!


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats where I think DP and DR are different...Lately the world has looked a little less strange (DR I think...but I feel strange...not me, DP I think)


----------



## Satriales (Oct 30, 2007)

the only thing is that i feel like this all the time, i try not to focus on it, and thats the only that stops me from having panic attacks....otherwise i feel like this everyday all day....the intensity sometimes changes, but its always there....


----------



## Andy_oh (Nov 5, 2007)

I sometimes have that weird sensation when looking at my hands, infact when i was a kid i used to lie in bed with my arm in the air and think "is this mine", in a way i guess ive had DP all my life, just when i was younger i didn't notice it as much and it's just slowly got worse, i never had a problem with it when i was younger though, it never bothered me up until i was in my early 20's and it's pretty weel slowly ruied me.


----------



## m.m (Sep 8, 2007)

All the time.


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep. I've had this ever since I've had anxiety problems, for the most part.

What's strange is that eventually I do think you get used to it.


----------



## Jimmie (Aug 19, 2006)

All the time. Though it has nothing to do with specific body parts, I just feel like I am outside my body 24/7. I see my legs move and feel as if they are someone else's, I hear myself talk and feel as if it is someone else that is speaking.

Does anyone else feel as if they are constantly a bit outside their own body and also (as a consequence) detached from their reflection?


----------



## zoie (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Jimmy I totally understand what you are going through, especially with the reflection thing! I used to really hate looking at myself in the mirror because it was like it was not really me. It is getting better though but I try not to focus on it because it does creep me out.


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

I always feel the same here while I'm in a DP.


----------

